# When to cut Millet for hay



## chatoona (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi

I have a 5ha paddock of Shirohie Millet that is from 250mm to 500mm high and was wondering when the best time to cut it for hay is, I will be round baling it.

Is it like Oats that you would wait for the head and cut it at the milk stage or should it be cut before running into head?

Thanks

James


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

I have not planted Shirohie but have planted some of the "sorghum-sudan" millets as well as German Foxtail Millet and used both for hay. As far as when to cut, I think a lot of it depends on what you want to use the hay for. If you looking for the highest crude protein then you would cut in the pre to early boot stage. If your looking for volume "the most hay" then you would wait for the plant to head out.

If Shirohie is like other sorghum-sedans with a good sized stem then the longer you wait the bigger it gets which makes the hay a little tuff. I typically plan to cut in early boot stage but a lot of that depends on the weather as to when I can get a window to cut, rake, and bale.


----------



## chatoona (Nov 17, 2015)

qcfarms said:


> I have not planted Shirohie but have planted some of the "sorghum-sudan" millets as well as German Foxtail Millet and used both for hay. As far as when to cut, I think a lot of it depends on what you want to use the hay for. If you looking for the highest crude protein then you would cut in the pre to early boot stage. If your looking for volume "the most hay" then you would wait for the plant to head out.
> 
> If Shirohie is like other sorghum-sedans with a good sized stem then the longer you wait the bigger it gets which makes the hay a little tuff. I typically plan to cut in early boot stage but a lot of that depends on the weather as to when I can get a window to cut, rake, and bale.


Thanks QC farms

The hay will be used for our cattle through the winter so high protein is certainly something to think about. The literature on this Millet advises it is at its best when young so cutting at pre to early boot stage might be the go.Yes the weather can make a difference on when to cut.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

German Foxtail millet lodges terribly bad....I really like it but it can be a real pain to deal with as far as wind and storms. You will get considerably more yield out of a S sudan than the G millet. Cattle really lick up the G Foxtail millet.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Only type of Millet that I've baled is Pearl. I cut it after it had "headed" and it took forever to dry enough not to mold. I think if heads are still inside stalks it will take a long time to dry enough to not mold after baling.


----------



## chatoona (Nov 17, 2015)

Baled my paddock of Millet today, some heads showing but mostly still in the boot. Nice green bales. Was on the ground for 6 days, baled during the warmth of today.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice looking hay. Why is the bale diameter so small? Do you test moisture of hay or just estimate?


----------



## chatoona (Nov 17, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Nice looking hay. Why is the bale diameter so small? Do you test moisture of hay or just estimate?


That was the last bale the others are 5 x 4.

I estimate the moisture. It was a bit scary this time as the Millet stalks were hard to get dry, there is rain due today so I got it done. Fingers crossed it will be ok.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

In this part of the world( NE- US) we call Shirohie Millet ..Japanese Millet. If you want regrowth/multiple cuttings ..cut it before boot stage. If not ...this is what I do. I plant my Japanese Millet with oats.. maybe 1 bu to the acre. The oats mature early and essentially dry out to straw. The millet in the past boot stage and oats are then cut with a mower/conditioner .. wide windrow only ... raked with a rotary for additional drying and round baled. I have found that the dry oats will draw any moisture out of the millet and leave a rather dust free palatable millet hay. I don't over fertilize and aim for a less stalky crop. Sometimes I even add a few pounds of alsike clover.to the mix... for a fall plowdown..


----------



## Leggupfarms (Jun 30, 2014)

I have some Japanese millet that I wan to try this year in one of my 10 acre fields. It has winter wheat on it now and I will probably silage bale that then no-till in the millet. I was hoping to get some volunteer regrowth with the wheat if I got it before it headed. Then I was going to see how many cuttings of the millet I could get if the weather stayed good this summer. One farmer said he took off three cuttings of hay and then let the fourth head out and he made straw. I could deal with that. If it heads out due to poor weather then at least I can get the silage and some straw.


----------

